# FHR Feb.-March kid countdown!!! :) Bree and Susie kid!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry everyone but I can't wait ANY longer!!! :ROFL: As usual... I'm overly excited about my next set of kids and you all must put up with me!  :help: 

Here are a couple of my does due in February and March... also posting a picture of the bucks they were bred too. 

1) Leilani X Gage due February 4 (thinking big twins or triplets??)
2) Mimzi X Gage due February 5 (twins???)
3) Afida X MCH Triton due February 6 (twins?)
4) Sapphire X Gage due February 20 (single or twins??)
5) PGCH Bree X Shooter due March 15 (twins or trips??)
6) Susie X Tonka due March 18 (twins or trips??)

I can't WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kidding countdown!!! *

Here are the daddy's!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kidding countdown!!! *

oooooo I like Gage he looks THICK!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kidding countdown!!! *

I'm with ya on Gage! Wow I can't wait to see what his kids look like!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kidding countdown!!! *

Thanks you guys... I'm pretty excited to see what he produces as well!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kidding countdown!!! *

You have some really pretty goats! Looking forward to kid pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kidding countdown!!! *

Very nice ...can't wait to see the kiddo;s....... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kidding countdown!!! *

I have to agree Gage is a looker :lovey: and I cant wait to see those babies! We have 6 does due staring in march and all the way into april sooo excciitting :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kidding countdown!!! *

My goodness Jess....you certainly should have a variety of adorable babies! Can't wait to "wait" with you for them!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kid countdown!!!  (Leilani day 135 pics*

Leilani is getting BIG!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kid countdown!!!  (Leilani day 135 pics*

Wow...she is.... :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kid countdown!!!  Mimzi had her kids!*

Mimzi had a buckling and a doeling! Gorgeous babies and Gage's first kids on January 31st! Then Mimzi's daughter (Shadow) a jr Champion doe had her kids out of Gage today..producing triplets as a first freshener! 2 doelings and a buckling! Pictures of those 3 coming soon!!!!! They are really awesome looking kids! SOOOOOOOO flashy

P.S to those who don't follow my facebook we have been moving our ranch so I apologize for not being on here recently...am hoping to catch up on posts in the next week or so! The goats are still at the old property until next week so we are still sooooooo busy going back and forth!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kid countdown!!!  Mimzi had her kids!*

THEY ARE SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kid countdown!!!  Mimzi had her kids!*

LOVE them!  Congratulations!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kid countdown!!!  Mimzi had her kids!*

Congrats Jess they are cute I hope the move goes well for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kid countdown!!!  Mimzi had her kids!*

Awwww Congrats!! They are gorgeous! Very Flashy! I can't wait to see the triplets!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kid countdown!!!  Mimzi had her kids!*

Soooooooooooooo Sunshine talked you out of the little doeling..........right???? :wink:


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: FHR Feb.-March kid countdown!!!  Mimzi had her kids!*

WHAT! Those babies are the CUTEST EVER! I love both of them .This is me..... and I am jealous of you ! :laugh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

So, Bree gave us twin polled doelings on March 12th at 11 PM and then Susie gave us twin doelings on my wedding anniversary (March 18th) pics on the birth announcements page!!!!


----------

